# Bamma 8



## Viper (Aug 5, 2011)

Just got my tickets for this  this will be the first MMA event I have been too for over 4 years in the UK. Card looks like it is going to be a great night.


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

card reminds me a lot of the early cage warriors 'rough house' series they used to do. No doubt that through BAMMA the rough house will be touted as the best in the UK again!


----------



## Viper (Aug 5, 2011)

ewrayzor said:


> card reminds me a lot of the early cage warriors 'rough house' series they used to do. No doubt that through BAMMA the rough house will be touted as the best in the UK again!


 Yeah does seem to be Rough House heavy but still should be a good night. Looking forward to seeing Paul McVeigh fight, havent seen him or the DNFT for a good number of years so be good to catch up with them after the show.


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

It is in notts though .. So it will encourage local coverage by using RH more


----------



## Viper (Aug 5, 2011)

Yeah cant wait for BAMMA 9 in Brum


----------



## YourMMA (Aug 20, 2009)

It's a fantastic card from top to bottom. I'll be there cornering, enjoy the show fellas!


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

Whilst it is a topcard there are many concerns with BAMMA at the moment. Lots of negative rumours flying about! Hope they're not right as it looked as though they were just starting to turn a good corner


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

What are the rumours ?

Also, anyone annoyed by how many titles they have


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

lots of rumours about people suing them, them not paying fighters, informing sponsors that there money is well invested but without the money to ensure longevity. Like I say, these are internet rumours so hopefully won't be true.


----------



## stevecollins1988 (Mar 20, 2011)

There were rumours that BAMMA 7 wasn't going to happen, so I would take it with a pinch of salt to be honest.

Yeah it's a bit annoying, there is no need for a british title and a world title....the only real world championship if the UFC one so the bamma world title is basically the British title anyway, even if it is open to forgeiners fighting for it. It's especially pointless that you have a Bamma Middleweight British Champion....then the Bamma Middleweight World Champion is British and not the British champ as well.


----------



## Viper (Aug 5, 2011)

UK MMA has more titles than Boxing  every show has their own UK/British or European or World champions, we need one dominant force in UK MMA which actually means something that every UK fighter wants to be on, something along the lines of Cage Rage, is BAMMA that production, I dont know but it certainly has some decent cards.


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

It devalues titles by having so many

British AND world titles .. Pure stupidity


----------



## stevecollins1988 (Mar 20, 2011)

Agreed, I've always thought BAMMA has been on it's way to getting there...but the amount of titles and some of the rumours that i've heard has kind of made me think twice. I hope they can pull it together though. Like I said The BAMMA Middleweight World Champion is basically the championship of Britain, in the same way the DREAM World Champion would be considered the Champ of Japan or the MFC Champion Champ of Canada, etc. They're not really recognised world titles and having a British championship as well as a World Championship is almost like trying to say their World Title is on the same sort of level as the UFC belt, which is rediculous.


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

In expecting regional titles too ... Or european titles

Its just a terrible terrible idea .. I dont know how anyone can like the idea .. With their us deal too now, the exposure is goijg to get them more criticism


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

Best of luck to Paul McVeigh on BAMMA 8 this weekend who is fighting a real tough dude in Erik Perez from Jacksons MMA. The whole card is stacked and looks like its going to be an awesome event.


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

All that said about the titles, they do mean a lot to the guys. I've got quite friendly with Leeroy Barnes and he will be over the moon if he can take this belt from Marshman


----------

